
Ask HN: Monitoring best practices - el_benhameen
I&#x27;m looking for reading&#x2F;resources&#x2F;advice on best practices for monitoring our SaaS offerings. We run on AWS, but general reading is helpful too.<p>What tools, articles, and books have you found helpful in building monitoring infrastructure for your products?
======
markpapadakis
You may want to read Google's recently released SRE book, watch the many
conferences(monitorama, @scale, and many more) videos on YouTube and/or hunt
down slides, check various engineering blogs (e.g Twitter posts about
observability, Uber posts about their Atlas outliers detection system etc) and
talk to people who are already dealing with those kind of problems.

That said, I think what's more important is to log everything ( use Kafka ),
even if you don't know in advance how to make use of them. You may need them
later. And you need to break this down into 3 different problems. Data
exploration, data visualization, and alerts. And you probably shouldn't or
won't be able to find one product that will help you address all those needs -
or maybe will be too expensive. You should instead use multiple and all should
consume from your events feed/stream. If you want to do it yourself, and you
don't have the hardware resources to handle lots of data points, then use two
differ sets of services. One that will retain say upto 24 hours worth of data
so that you will get predictable, consistently fast query, processing and
visualization time and another that may hold data for a longer period. Chances
are you will want to understand issues and that happened recently so optimize
for that. Good luck :)

~~~
tucaz
Thanks for the recommendations. Went ahead and bookmarked the links. If anyone
is interested:

[https://landing.google.com/sre/book.html](https://landing.google.com/sre/book.html)

[https://vimeo.com/monitorama](https://vimeo.com/monitorama)

[https://atscaleconference.com/videos-
articles/](https://atscaleconference.com/videos-articles/)

------
duked
Hi,

We are currently building a product to do that ! We have a prototype and we'll
be happy if you'd want to be a pilot/beta customer. Shoot me an email:
contact@cloudhawk.io

